# Do pirayas shed their back fin skin/scales?



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Hey,
I was just wondering if pirayas or other kind of piranhas shed their back fin skin/scales?

Ok thanks!
-Cole

P.S.
If this doesnt belong here, feel free to move it.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

No, they don't...

If your fish looks like it's shedding its skin/fins, it can be signs of a bacterial infection or problems with your water condition that causes your fish to shed excess slime.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok.
I will put some salt in there, and check my water.
Thanks Don!


----------

